# Advice needed on bringing on AF



## Winegum (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello
I've joined the hidden c club (chlamydia found in menstrual blood) The treatment is a course of antibiotics, followed by a retest 6 weeks later.  I am concerned that because my cycles are irregular, I will have to wait ages for 2 x AFs before I retest, so I want to take something to bring on my bleeds.  My GP will prescribe it for me but I need some advice on exactly what to take to ensure a result.  I have often taken norithesterone in the past, sometimes from day 8-21 (3 x 5mg tabs per day, that has usually worked) and sometimes for 7 days at the end of my cycle if it hasn't appeared (doesn't always work - for example I did that during my last cycle from day 31-37, 3 tablets per day, in order to bring on my bleed for the menstrual blood test but AF didn't show up until day 50)  I know a lot of ladies take provera but I have never taken that, I don't know why I haven't been prescribed it in the past.  Which is the best thing to take and for how long and at what dose to guarantee bringing on a bleed without resorting to the pill?  It is recommended not to take the pill before doing this test.


Thanks for any replies


Winegum


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the hidden C   Hope it clears up for you. Only thing I can think that is usually prescribed is norethisterone which you have used in the past, no reason to assume that it wouldn't work again so worth a try  If you can't take the contraceptive pill then I'm afraid I don't know what else you could try. Speak with your GP or specialist for further advice.

Maz x


----------

